# Play fighting



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin and Bess are getting on ok now for most of the time which I'm really happy about. 

The only thing is when they are together they play fight constantly and never let up, running at full speed in the house which is not only noisy but dangerous as they bash into everything and can even knock things out of our hands - such as hot drinks and food. And most of my ornaments have had to be put away.

Don't get me wrong we enjoy watching them but I think the time is right to get them to calm down a little and take a breather.

They stop and sit when I give them a treat but then start again as soon as the treat is eaten. 

Not sure what else I can do but wondered if anyone as any suggestions has to how I can just slow them down a little.


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem with mine. It is absolutely exhausting just watching them but there is nothing I can do until they wear themselves out. They then sleep to recharge their batteries and start all over again. At least they are happy!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Dolly (4 months) gives Bentley (7 years) such a hard time but I think for the most part he enjoys it. They both go crazy play fighting together I just let them wear themselves out. It was full speed ahead about half an hour ago, now are both conked out and will be for the rest of the evening. Although they play fight all the time I do find the evenings are the most manic


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The evenings are the most manic for my two also! They tear around from one room to another, bolt across the couch (and anybody sitting there), down the hall into the bedroom, back up the hall and into the other bedrooms, leap onto beds that are very high, no problem!! They are barking and growling the entire way! Ocassionally I do have to intervene and just hold one of them for a while as they really get going hard!! They have also bashed into walls and will slide across the wood floor and can now corner better than the cars on the "drifting movie"!! Its hilarious to watch them put on brakes before the corner and just "Drift" around the corner with back legs acting like a rutter, then spinning out a few turns before they get the momentum back up again. lol


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes how about the repetition of holding one of the them or separating into separate rooms for 5 mins until they have calmed down. Then letting them back in together if it starts up again wordlessly and without reprimand just keep separating them until they understand? would that work - perhaps rewarding them when they are together and displaying the type of behaviour you want from them? 

Tricky one...


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know how you guys cope with two !! This is exactly what is like when I take Cookie to see her brother Buddy! They are non stop fighting! At beginning we were worried and tried to calm them down but now we just let them get on with it until they both crash out, me and my sister get them together once a week and thatsmrnough can't imagine 24/7 though! Lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine play fight a lot especially in the evenings when everyone is home. They tear around the house and leap on and off my sofa. It doesn't bother me really except when they are making a noise and I can't hear the Telly! Sometimes I give them a Pizzle stick which keeps them occupied for about half an hour. I think that's life with 2 dogs, my two cats used to do the same.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Have to say I just let my two get on with it too, at least it burns off some energy, the only time I stop them is if one or the other gets a bit too mouthy and accidentally bites the other too hard then it's time out apart for a while but if it's just playing I wouldn't worry x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I can always judge how much exercise the dogs have had during the day by the amount of high jinx and playing that goes on in the evenings!
Must admit when it gets to much I roar 'That is it! Go and lie down or get out!', Inzi at this point will slink on to her bed and lie down (sensitive soul that she is). Kiki will leap on her a few more times and then when she does not get a reaction she humphs, leaps onto the sofa and settles down.
Sometimes I'll get one of the children to take Kiki for a quick walk around the block, I've noticed that she gets hyper when she needs a poo and once she has been out and done her business then she settles when she comes in.
Also Lizzie got one of those pet lasers in her stocking and Kiki loves it - a quick game with that distracts her from beating Inzi up and then when we put it away we use the finish command and she will then settle.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Pet lasers are fab!! Bracken goes nuts for it but Willow is too smart and watches my hand rather than the dot! I was thinking I could use it to guide Bracken round the agility course but I don't need it!! My two play fight quite a bit of the time but I let them get on with it so long as they're having fun! If we go to my parents my dad splits them up cus they find it a bit much in their 'show home' lounge! They do listen when dad tells them to stop but they often continue eyeing each other up- probably saying "you wait til we get home!".


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Qing said:


> I don't know how you guys cope with two !! This is exactly what is like when I take Cookie to see her brother Buddy! They are non stop fighting! At beginning we were worried and tried to calm them down but now we just let them get on with it until they both crash out, me and my sister get them together once a week and thatsmrnough can't imagine 24/7 though! Lol


Benson and my daughters Rossi are the same, took my grandson to hers for tea last night and took Benson got there at 5 by half 7 I had had enough  we chucked them outside in the garden for an hour and still it went on, I am just too old now to cope with 2 poo puppies and a 5 yr old. Went home crated Benson (he was well and truly knackered) put grandson to bed and retired with a cold compress and cup of ovaltine!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

benson said:


> .... put grandson to bed and retired with a cold compress and cup of ovaltine!!!


This made me laugh :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------

